# [2012] Worldwide Points Solution



## sharedcare (Jun 12, 2012)

We just attended a local one-on-one presentation by a representative of Worldwide Points Solution.  Made it sound like a too-good-to be-true solution to our timeshare ownerships.  Does anyone have experience with converting timeshare ownerships to points with this company.  The invitation to attend the presentation came from RCI, e.g. introducing new program benefits to make better use of our timeshares.


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 12, 2012)

This is not an RCI product - this company would just like you to believe it is.  

These vacation clubs a generally not well regarded.  Instead of having a deeded timeshare, you are going to have points in a company that no one has ever heard of, and when they go bankrupt - they will have your money and you will have NOTHING!

Don't do it!


----------



## sharedcare (Jun 12, 2012)

*Worldwide Points Solution*

_We have been timeshare owners for a long time and know there are lots of scammers out there.  As presented, this was attractive, especially since we know our children will not be happy to inherit Maintenance fees._
We were told we would still hold our deeds; there would be no cash upfront (except a 26.00 transaction fee) and that the points left each year or if we chose not use points, would be cashed out to us at 10 cents per point, which we could use to pay maintenance fees or anything else.  There was a ? requirement to purchase ($9000 using points converted to cash) at Thunderbird, their "holding company", in Reno with a $600 maintenance fee also to be paid with points. As presented onsite, they are not RCI, but formerly worked for RCI and their income is from a 10 per cent commission on each reservation/transaction from points converted to cash. 
The initial form we were asked to sign and submit was titled "RCI Points Agreement".  It asked us to list all timeshares we owned and any currently banked with RCI, which could also be converted to points.  
Worldwide Points Solution is based in Cheyenne, Wyoming.

We said we needed to do more research.


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 12, 2012)

No way would I do this - the fact that they used to work for RCI means nothing.

And by the way, no one has to inherit property they don't want - your children certainly are not required to inherit your timeshares if they don't want them.


----------



## RX8 (Jun 12, 2012)

*Where is their track record?*

I am always weary of BRAND NEW companies.  The odds of success are even stacked against LEGIT companies. 

Their website was created just FOURTEEN days ago!  Not sure how they already have testimonials on their website, if they are legit.

Their address, according to this site, is home to over 2000 shell companies:
http://www.justanswer.com/fraud-examiner/6m2yp-meeting-world-points-solution-buying.html

Think twice, or three times before giving money


----------



## sharedcare (Jun 12, 2012)

*Worldwide Points Solution*

I have also come up with the address information, but did not see a website.
Thanks for your help.  You have confirmed my suspicions.


----------



## workerbee (Jun 18, 2012)

*Worldwide Points Solution*

I, too, was contacted by "RCI" about a meeting where I could learn how to use my points better.  After the pitch from the two agents from Worldwide Points Solution, who call themselves "Platinum Points Rental Brokers", about buying into and setting up an "ATM" where I could deposit my unused weeks which could be converted to points (at $26. per week) and used as points, or cashed out at 10 cents per point, I'm embarrassed to admit that I fell for the story and gave them a great deal of money.  I found out that I actually bought a week at The Reno Spa Resort! There currently is actually no place with that name!  I am now attempting to unravel myself from the fraud that may have been committed.  I don't have a great deal of hope of getting my money back, but if anyone else had dealings with these same people and could share their info on them, it may help me with my case.  Remember, if it sounds too good to be true...then is probably is not true!


----------



## Passepartout (Jun 18, 2012)

You may want to contact the attorney general of the state where this happened, or of any address you find. BBB may also put an F rating on them, but who checks on a BBB rating first anyway.

Good luck and we hope you are successful. 

Another thought- notifying the REAL RCI about their name being used for a scam fraud. Offer to be a witness against the perp.

Jim Ricks


----------



## RX8 (Jun 18, 2012)

workerbee said:


> I, too, was contacted by "RCI" about a meeting where I could learn how to use my points better.  After the pitch from the two agents from Worldwide Points Solution, who call themselves "Platinum Points Rental Brokers", about buying into and setting up an "ATM" where I could deposit my unused weeks which could be converted to points (at $26. per week) and used as points, or cashed out at 10 cents per point, I'm embarrassed to admit that I fell for the story and gave them a great deal of money.  I found out that I actually bought a week at The Reno Spa Resort! There currently is actually no place with that name!  I am now attempting to unravel myself from the fraud that may have been committed.  I don't have a great deal of hope of getting my money back, but if anyone else had dealings with these same people and could share their info on them, it may help me with my case.  Remember, if it sounds too good to be true...then is probably is not true!



So sorry to hear that you may have been taken.  There is very little info on the web for the Reno Spa Resort.  However, I did come across a Nevada corporation listing for the Reno Spa Resort Owner Association - 

http://nvsos.gov/sosentitysearch/CorpDetails.aspx?lx8nvq=XzMfFtiuZSV5NqmlGrsK9w%3d%3d&nt7=0

Also, there is a BBB file for them as well - 

http://www.bbb.org/central-florida/...spa-resort-owner-assoc-in-orlando-fl-44319886

I would think with the lack on info on the web that maybe the HOA no longer exists.  If the HOA no longer exists, not sure why they they still have an active business license and corporation.  Then again, Worldwide Points Solution just may have pulled this name out of a hat.

Another poster to this thread stated that they were told they needed to buy at Thunderbird resort using $9000 from points converted to cash.  Now this resort DOES exist.  However, eBay has multiple listings that went UNSOLD with starting bids as low as $1.  In fact, even a Thunderbird ashtray sold but no one wanted the timeshare.  Maybe this is a way for them to dump timeshares no one wants to buy!?!

I just went to Worldwide Points Solution's website and my computer antivirus popped up stating that there is Malware at that site.  Not good news by any means.

How did you pay?  Hopefully it was with a credit card and if so CALL them and advise of scam and then dispute per their instructions.


----------



## LovingLife (Jun 19, 2012)

sharedcare said:


> We just attended a local one-on-one presentation by a representative of Worldwide Points Solution.  Made it sound like a too-good-to be-true solution to our timeshare ownerships.  Does anyone have experience with converting timeshare ownerships to points with this company.  The invitation to attend the presentation came from RCI, e.g. introducing new program benefits to make better use of our timeshares.



*SHILL*
I went to the same meeting several months ago.  Yes, this sounded too good to be true.  I did my research, called to the resort I purchased and spoke to practically everyone in the company.
They quoted, "We have not had any problems with this company and they've been in business with us for many years."
I went ahead and paid them $9800.00 to see if this would work for my family and I.  After 65 days of waiting, we received a check in the mail.  I deposited it into my bank account, paid my maintenance fees and some. 
I know everyone has the right to speak their minds in blogs, but there has to be some good in Worldwide Points Solution or they wouldn't be in business.   I'm a happy camper!  Just be aware that all blogs aren't true.  Look at Facebook, they ruin people's lives.


----------



## LovingLife (Jun 19, 2012)

RX8 said:


> So sorry to hear that you may have been taken.  There is very little info on the web for the Reno Spa Resort.  However, I did come across a Nevada corporation listing for the Reno Spa Resort Owner Association -
> 
> http://nvsos.gov/sosentitysearch/CorpDetails.aspx?lx8nvq=XzMfFtiuZSV5NqmlGrsK9w%3d%3d&nt7=0
> 
> ...



*SHILL*
I called Worldwide Points Solution and The Reno Spa why they did not have much information of their company via internet after I read this post.  Unfortunately, they are old school folks and felt that the internet was something they thought they did not need to get into.  They were then convinced to build one by several owners.  I also wondered why they had some Malware problems on their site and they just don't know and is being fixed.  I had to comment because people are so malicious these days and bad mouth a company for any simple reason.  Like I said in another post I made, research everywhere. Not one blog that post negative things about every Timeshare.  People need help with timeshares that they'd own for 10 years.


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 19, 2012)

> I went ahead and paid them $9800.00 to see if this would work for my family and I. After 65 days of waiting, we received a check in the mail.


  :rofl:

LovingLife:

1.  Your post is completely unbelievable
2.  You are not posting from New Jesey - in fact, you are located in Wyoming - just like this company:
Worldwide Points Solutions, LLC
2710 Thomes Ave
Cheyenne, WY 82001​3.  You are a SHILL


----------



## geekette (Jun 19, 2012)

Loving,

I would be interested in hearing how this is working out for you.

You say you are a happy camper but have given little detail about the check you received (where was that in the original posts?) but no info on what you can do with this new ownership, nor your ability to book into the resort you were required to buy.

I'd like to hear more about how this whole thing works before RCI calls me.


----------



## LovingLife (Jun 19, 2012)

DeniseM said:


> :rofl:
> 
> LovingLife:
> 
> ...



*SHILL*
What makes you think I'm in Wyoming?!  Are you THAT computer savvy to connect to my server!  Looks like you're in the WRONG for this one!  I've been screening all the other posts connected to TUG and all people do is write negative comments about ALL TIMESHARES!  Do you even own a timeshare Denise?  Be sure to look into my server and check my location before you attempt to call me out on who I am and where I am located. 
PEOPLE:  Like I said earlier, this blog is completely negative and DENISE will say anything but positive things about any timeshare company. PERIOD!  This is not me trying to cover for Worldwide Points Solution, this is me helping companies that helped me! 
By the way, if you Googled the address in Wyoming, it's where mail is delivered to, not a physical business. The end.


----------



## LovingLife (Jun 19, 2012)

geekette said:


> Loving,
> 
> I would be interested in hearing how this is working out for you.
> 
> ...



*SHILL*
Dear Geekette,
Since I made this deal just 5 months ago on February 16th.  I can explain all... I went to a meeting with my husband at The Applebee's Restaurant.  My husband so NO from the get go.  But the sale reps were so convincing (very car salesmen like) and next thing I knew, I signed paperwork and gave them my credit card.  On the car ride home, my husband was furious- but I told him we have a 3 days rescission and lets research.  I called Worldwide Points Solution almost everyday for 3 days and my sales rep along with Reno Spa.  After speaking to about 6 people, I said okay and if this doesn't work, I'll call my credit card company and have them reverse the transaction if I am unhappy.  After 30 days, I submitted a form to the Wyoming address to rent 38000 points, 35 days later, I received the check in the mail for $2500.00 and they said they'll continue to send me checks since I'm in a rotation.  I received my second check of $1550.00 last month and should be receiving more for the rental.  
To use my points if I wanted to stay somewhere, they gave me the number to RCI Points at 1-800-968-7476 and RCI points would walk me through the process of using them.  As of today, I haven't contacted them, since I'm not using it.  
I said I am a happy camper because I got some cash as they promised me.  If this is something you're not interested in, don't do it.  As long as I receive cash as they told me at the meeting, I can shut my husband up and hope they will continue to do as they say.


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 19, 2012)

LovingLife said:


> What makes you think I'm in Wyoming?!  Are you THAT computer savvy to connect to my server!  ming, it's where mail is delivered to, not a physical business. The end.



Yes, I am   - I can see your IPS address, and you are posting from Wyoming.

By the way - have a mail drop with no real office is one of the hallmarks of a scam...


----------



## geekette (Jun 19, 2012)

Love,
I'm unclear on how you make the money and what you actually own now?

You retain ownership on the 38,000 points but they rent them out for you?  Guess I'm not sure how it would work if a renter caused damage - would the resort (or RCI) come after you or WPS?

Are you saying that they do all the work in finding renters, handling contracts etc., and you have just basically "lent" them your points ?


----------



## theo (Jun 19, 2012)

*Another one bites the dust...*



DeniseM said:


> LovingLife:
> 
> 1.  Your post is completely unbelievable
> 2.  You are not posting from New Jesey - in fact, you are located in Wyoming - just like this company:
> ...



Woe has just befallen still another intrepid shill who has unwisely stepped forward to "volunteer" for the bright sunlight Denise so effectively provides in response to their fabrications and tall tales of great and wondrous things. 

It's always a hoot when they get "outed" and revealed by IP address to be from a location (...and intent) that is so *completely* different from that being foolishly claimed in the fairy tale post. 

Gotcha! Again! (...and again and again). :hysterical: 

P.S. Loving Life was absolutely correct in stating one thing: It was indeed "The End" (of her credibility).


----------



## LovingLife (Jun 19, 2012)

DeniseM said:


> Yes, I am   - I can see your IPS address, and you are posting from Wyoming.
> 
> By the way - have a mail drop with no real office is one of the hallmarks of a scam...



*SHILL*:  HAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHA!  Like I said Denise, you need to do your homework.  You post 11 comments a day, use that time to research my location hunny.  I have real work to do.


----------



## theo (Jun 19, 2012)

*True eloquence...*



LovingLife said:


> HAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHA!  Like I said Denise, you need to do your homework.  You post 11 comments a day, use that time to research my location hunny.  I have real work to do.



A *brilliant* departing submission from our intrepid shill as she scurries away, exposed. :hysterical: :hysterical: :hysterical:

Bye, "hunny".


----------



## RX8 (Jun 19, 2012)

LovingLife said:


> *SHILL*I...called to the resort I purchased and spoke to practically everyone in the company.
> They quoted, "We have not had any problems with this company and they've been in business with us for many years."



Darn it, "she" is gone already?  I wanted her to give us the phone number to the Reno Spa Resort so we could verify her claim that Worldwide Point Solution has been a business partner of the resort for years.  I personally cannot find ANY phone number for a so called Reno Spa Resort.

I doubt we will ever see her post that info...


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 19, 2012)

LovingLife said:


> I have real work to do.



She had to get back to her cold calls!


----------



## pjrose (Jun 19, 2012)

LovingLife said:


> *SHILL*
> What makes you think I'm in Wyoming?!  Are you THAT computer savvy to connect to my server!  Looks like you're in the WRONG for this one!  I've been screening all the other posts connected to TUG and all people do is write negative comments about ALL TIMESHARES!  Do you even own a timeshare Denise?  Be sure to look into my server and check my location before you attempt to call me out on who I am and where I am located.
> PEOPLE:  Like I said earlier, this blog is completely negative and DENISE will say anything but positive things about any timeshare company. PERIOD!  This is not me trying to cover for Worldwide Points Solution, this is me helping companies that helped me!
> By the way, if you Googled the address in Wyoming, it's where mail is delivered to, not a physical business. The end.



Yes indeed, Denise IS that computer savvy!  She can easily find out the location from which you are posting

Nope, there's a lot more than negatives on TUG.  Most of us love our timeshare vacations.  In fact I absolutely LOVE my TSs, some of which were bought at developer prices, some resale. The same goes for lots and lots of TS owners.  Your screening must be selective.  

In general, we just don't like to spend many many times more than we have to, and we absolutely hate being lied to by people and companies that claim they'll rent our weeks or points for thousands (if so, why don't you keep them and do it yourselves??), take our TS off our hands for "only" hundreds or thousands of dollars, etc.   

And a question: if you aren't part of this company, how do you know where the mail is delivered vs where the physical business is, hmmmmm?  

   

Thanks for providing us with some amusement     but for your scam, you'll have to find people who aren't as savvy as TUGgers.   I hope they find TUG before you find them!


----------



## MelBay (Jun 19, 2012)

Nothing like a little excitement in my dull day.  :zzz: 

Think they went away?  Darn, this was just getting good!


----------



## workerbee (Jun 20, 2012)

*RE: RCI invitation*

If anyone who received the invitation from RCI, to attend the meeting on points usage, still has their invitation (or any other documents provided to them by Worldwide Points Solution) I know that RCI would like to receive them as they are investigating possible fraud by WPS against RCI.


----------



## Rob&Carol Q (Jun 20, 2012)

LovingLife said:


> *SHILL*:  HAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHA!  Like I said Denise, you need to do your homework.  You post 11 comments a day, use that time to research my location hunny.  I have real work to do.



Well, I got one thing out of this...must remember to pick up some honey on the way home tonight.  A good dose of some locally produced honey blends perfectly with my morning tea...


----------



## worldflyfisher (Aug 30, 2012)

*Worldwide Points Solutions - WARNING!*

Watch out!  Hang on to your money when it comes to Worldwide Points Solutions!  We were lured to one of their "RCI" meetings and lo and behold, they are not RCI!  Not only that, I would suggest calling RCI about them and report your case. More to come...


----------



## workerbee (Aug 30, 2012)

*Worldwide Points Solution*

Worldflyfisher, as I shared in an earlier posting (June 18), I DID fall for the story from the couple posing as RCI agents and gave them a great deal of money.  After doing the research I should have done before agreeing to a purchase, I realized that I had been defrauded.  I found that (most likely) these same people had gotten a cease and desist order from the state attorney general of North Dakota for the same scenario that I had experienced. I not only notified RCI of the fraud being conducted in their name (they opened an investigation), I filed a dispute with my credit card company, and I contacted the state attorney general for my state.  The attorney general's office sent a letter to them, and suddenly I was getting the refund they would not give me previously!  The attorney general's office has them on their radar now, so if there are other issues reported, they may be able to do something about them.


----------



## workerbee (Aug 30, 2012)

*Worldwde Points Solution*

It sounds as if WPS is still making the rounds out there, posing as RCI representatives.  If anyone receives a mailing from "RCI" about "learning how to better use your points", please send the card (or any other documents) to:

RCI
Attn: Melinda Kelsey
9998 N. Michigan Rd.
Carmel, IN 46032

RCI is investigating the fraudulent use of their name by persons posing as RCI representatives.


----------



## worldflyfisher (Aug 30, 2012)

Thank-you everyone who has messaged me regarding their experiences with NOT ONLY *Worldwide Points Solutions*, but their ASSOCIATIONS!!!  For all of you that are doing your homework now... it is for the benefit of the innocent and hopefully these corrupt practices will see their "time!"  

I welcome your input... it's going into a nice fat file to hand over to the appropriate people.  

Also,* As of yesterday after a certain organization got word that there was negative information on Worldwide Points available to see on the internet, I have noticed that the threads to these complaints are no longer visible to Google searches today, but if anyone joins this site, they can see them from the links that come up when you Google Worldwide Points Solutions.*  Posting complaints in other places like Just Answer will also be seen for those that are trying to do their homework and find out about whether WWPS is safe for them or not.  Get the word out.

BTW.... I'm a paid subscriber now to this wonderful site!


----------



## Makai Guy (Aug 30, 2012)

worldflyfisher said:


> BTW.... I'm a paid subscriber now to this wonderful site!



The bbs has a couple of extra features available for TUG Members, but you have to update your profile to show your member status.  Please *click here* for more on this.


----------



## justjeanna (Jan 31, 2013)

Resolved Resolved Resolved Resolved Resolved Resolved Resolved Resolved Resolved Resolved


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Jan 31, 2013)

pjrose said:


> Yes indeed, Denise IS that computer savvy!  She can easily find out the location from which you are posting
> 
> Nope, there's a lot more than negatives on TUG.  Most of us love our timeshare vacations.  In fact I absolutely LOVE my TSs, some of which were bought at developer prices, some resale. The same goes for lots and lots of TS owners.  Your screening must be selective.
> 
> ...


The continued thinly veiled denial is so funny.  Instead of providing real proof to their location they just deny it and hope we stop questioning it. You could snap a picture of this person near a sign that says "Welcome to Wyoming" and they'll still lie to your face about not being there.


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Jan 31, 2013)

LovingLife said:


> *SHILL*
> Dear Geekette,
> Since I made this deal just 5 months ago on February 16th.  I can explain all... I went to a meeting with my husband at The Applebee's Restaurant.  My husband so NO from the get go.  But the sale reps were so convincing (very car salesmen like) and next thing I knew, I signed paperwork and gave them my credit card.  On the car ride home, my husband was furious- but I told him we have a 3 days rescission and lets research.  I called Worldwide Points Solution almost everyday for 3 days and my sales rep along with Reno Spa.  After speaking to about 6 people, I said okay and if this doesn't work, I'll call my credit card company and have them reverse the transaction if I am unhappy.  After 30 days, I submitted a form to the Wyoming address to rent 38000 points, 35 days later, I received the check in the mail for $2500.00 and they said they'll continue to send me checks since I'm in a rotation.  I received my second check of $1550.00 last month and should be receiving more for the rental.
> To use my points if I wanted to stay somewhere, they gave me the number to RCI Points at 1-800-968-7476 and RCI points would walk me through the process of using them.  As of today, I haven't contacted them, since I'm not using it.
> I said I am a happy camper because I got some cash as they promised me.  If this is something you're not interested in, don't do it.  As long as I receive cash as they told me at the meeting, I can shut my husband up and hope they will continue to do as they say.


This also sounds like it could be a Ponzi Scheme.


----------



## justjeanna (Feb 12, 2013)

You must work for Worldwide Points Solution. They are a fake company as you know. There website was FINALLY taken down.....I am coming after you!!!!!!!!


----------

